# baby desert tortoises eating



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2009)

We're trying to offer the rescued baby desert tortoises a more natural diet this year, so here's a couple pictures of them eating Rose of Sharon and dandelion from the yard:

















Yvonne


----------



## Frankiesauce (Sep 14, 2009)

Those are gorgeous desert tortoises. What flowers are they eating?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 14, 2009)

Rose of Sharon is a hardy variety of Hibiscus and I think the other is dandelion leafs...


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 14, 2009)

Plus a pumpkin blossom!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Sep 14, 2009)

mine LOVE pumpkin flowers!!


----------



## Stazz (Sep 14, 2009)

Cuuuute...bet they were LOVING it !!!!!! I'm definitely going to buy Tallula a Rose of Sharon bush, or Hibiscus, and more


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2009)

Soo cute  It looks really yummi


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yvonne, nice, nice pics. they look so happy having favorites.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Sep 15, 2009)

Great pictures, Yvonne! We too have hibiscus plants all over the yard for the tortoises. They love hibiscus flowers as much as anything it seems.


----------



## turtlemom (Sep 15, 2009)

Would a pumpkin blossom be the same as a squash blossom? I have plenty of those in the garden  and they would be for our greek torts. Can greeks have squash blossoms?

Thanks!
Donna


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2009)

Sure! Its a real treat for them. All tortoises LOVE pumpkin or squash blossoms.

Yvonne


----------



## turtlemom (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow thanks Yvonne! I know what's for dinner!
 
Donna


----------



## Candy (Sep 15, 2009)

Yvonne those are rescued baby tortoises? What do you do with them now?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2009)

Candy said:


> Yvonne those are rescued baby tortoises? What do you do with them now?



They are head-started for a year, then I adopt them out. I used to adopt them whenever I got them, but found that most folks have a hard time keeping hatchlings alive. So for the past several years, I head-start them for a year. They're still small enough at a year of age that folks are still getting a really small tortoise to care for, but they are much hardier at 1 year than at hatchling age.

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Sep 15, 2009)

I have never known a baby DT to refuse a hibiscus flower(or rose of sharon)


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Sep 16, 2009)

Those little torties are cute as buttons! I have been wanting a Rose of Sharon because I love blooming plants in general and because they grow in Colorado. Now I have an additional reason---free treats for Taco Bean!


----------

